# Kabobs



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Can someone post some good, preferably easy, antelope kabob recipes?
Thanks


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I like kabobs grilled over coals. I have tried smoking and also on a propane grill, just is not as good. I marinade all the ingredients a few hours in a ziplock before putting them on a skewer

- McCormicks Grill Mates Mesquite packet
- chunks of red onion 
- chunks of green pepper
- thumb sized venison chunks
- thumb sozed pheasant chunks


----------



## tigerdog (Jan 24, 2008)

I always include meat, onions, and peppers. Sometimes I'll add any of the following: mushrooms, potatoes, carrots, zucchini, or pineapple. Marinate or season to your liking and grill! I sometimes wrap the meat in a piece of bacon before putting it on the skewer. This adds flavor and keeps the meat moist. (I rarely use the bacon for red meats, but I rarely go without when grilling pheasant.)


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

MossyMO,

You forgot to wrap the meat chunks with a 1/3 strip of thin sliced bacon!

Jim


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice catch Jim !!!
Your kabob recipe is quite a hit with friends and family, thanks !!!


----------

